# Thule Roof Rack (Criterium 598) Issue



## phybersplice (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi All;

I bought just over two weeks ago a set of Thule 460R mounts, the ARB47 Aeroblade, the 3069 kit for my 2012 Mazda 3 Sport (5 Door Hatch), and two Thule Criterium 598's bike carriers.

I've found something interesting with these mounts that I can't seem to find an issue posted by anyone who owns the 598's.

1 x 598 is mounted in the factory position. 
1 x 598 is mounted with the clamp reversed (for driver side).

The driver side 598 clamping mechanism sticks out further than the Aeroblade bar (Thule only has one set of mounting holes), and this becomes the leading edge that hits the wind first causing a whistle noise. When I hit 50-80km/h the whistle is very loud that my wife complains and honestly, the noise is annoying.

The only solution at this point has been to take the driver side 598 and reverse the mount so that the bike faces backwards. 
I can't describe how awful the car looks with one mount facing front and one facing rear.

We both have mountain bikes - aluminum frame for me, steel for her.

Just wondering if there's another option to solve this, or do I take back the 598's and go with another solution? I need something that fits the same as driver/passenger side mounting.

Thanks.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm running a Criterium on my XC70. I'm not running a fairing, and it doesn't whistle.

Maybe try taking off the fairing, or just turning up the radio (added bonus of not being able to hear the wife)?

And do you have a sunroof? If so, close the sunshade....I do this on mine and it really cuts down the wind noise.

MY issue with the 598 is the font wheel wobble. I put my cross bike up there once, and the front wheel stated to wobble at 50mph, and started shaking the whole bike. I could see it through the sunroof and it was very unnerving. I don't like this, so I only actually used the rack once. Now I just throw the bike in the back with the seats down.

Im thinking I'm going to go to a fork mount or a Yakima Frontloader.

EDIT: Just remembered: pretty sure you can take apart the mechanism and reverse it so it's facing in. It's the way yours is for convenience sake, it's easier to get at when facing out, but I believe you can switch it over to face in.

And if having one bike facing backwards cures it, is it REALLY that bad? You can't see if from inside the car, and there's no noise, then who cares?


----------



## phybersplice (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't have a fairing. Never did. I don't have a sunroof --- I was also afraid to see what the bikes were doing up on the roof 

I ended up swapping out the Criterium for the Echelon yesterday. I was thinking that fork mount is a safer option considering this: Porte Velo Thule test de slalom - YouTube

I wouldn't be able to face the locking mechanism and bar inwards... my car is 5 feet tall and with everything attached, I'd have to be up on a stool (which I don't have room for in the car).


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The aeroblades definitely don't need a fairing- they are super quiet, but yeah, I have the heinous whistling noise too, which I've been struggling to figure out where it came from, and only this morning found that it comes from my Thule Sidearm. I may have to try reversing the rack and have the bike facing backwards to see what happens.

Out of curiousity, does it happen to you at like 80 mph, plus or minus 3mph depending on wind?


----------



## brianwon (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh god, I thought I was the only one with this issue and thought I was doing something incorrectly.

I mounted two criteriums - one on the passenger side and one on the drivers side. The passenger side fit perfectly, but the drivers side did not. The forward mounting block hangs over the aero bar at an angle and I think that's the cause of the whistle.

I tried to see if there were a way to keep the block mounted for the passenger side and just flip the arm assembly and I'm pretty certain its not possible. The bolts are riveted in!

Anyone find a solution for this yet?

Ugh!!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

XJaredX said:


> The aeroblades definitely don't need a fairing- they are super quiet, but yeah, I have the heinous whistling noise too, which I've been struggling to figure out where it came from, and only this morning found that it comes from my Thule Sidearm. I may have to try reversing the rack and have the bike facing backwards to see what happens.
> 
> Out of curiousity, does it happen to you at like 80 mph, plus or minus 3mph depending on wind?


when nothing is mounted to the aeroblades... they don't need a fairing. Once you start adding things on... things start to change. Unfortunately, thule has no fairing for the aeroblade.


----------



## sepoga (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello i had the same issue but only on the looks since one end is forward than the other, also the front wheel wobble which by the way is scary when you reach 50+ mph i find a solution using a belcro strap from the front wheel to the arm, that way there is no more wobble... I use something like this

New Liberty Mountain Ultralight Lash Straps w Hook Loop Buckles 1"x24" 4 Pack | eBay

On the new ProRide598 the change for use from left (driver) or the right (pasenger) has found a good solution and now both looks exactly the same...

I used before some rack from Volkswagen that is made by Thule but is in plastic and looks more ugly but it keeps the bike well fixed without that wooble.

VW Roof Top Bike Rack - Factory Genuine - In original box

Since is more rugged is more noise and it did not look good as the Criterium...


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi
To stop the whistling noise I applied tape to the bottom of front mounting platethat hangs over the front cross bar. I useda black gaffer tape and it has stayed in place for over 6 weeks so far.


----------



## sepoga (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you post a picture of how you applied the tape?


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Hope this shows enough but as you can see it's not the best weather for photos


----------



## sepoga (Apr 1, 2013)

So is more like around the base?


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, I figured the sharp plastic edges were acting as a reed and causing the whistling. It has cured the whistling completely.


----------

